# USA Number 6 switch



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray Shoop recently let me borrow this switch in order for me to evaluate the electronics.

I have pictures of the controller as well as the stichh drive with covers removed.

I drew a schematic of the controller and here is the blurb:

The controller has 4 feet of wire to the drive.  Plus an additional 4 feet of wire that must be attached to 18 volts AC.  I used the LGB 5006 power pack.

The frog has power switches by a microswitch inside the drive and this DPDT switch controls the status LED's also.

A manual lever is located under the removable tab in the middle of the switch drive.  Cover is there to keep unit clean.

Switch straight portion is 36 inches exactly long.  It diverges much less than the Aristo 3 foot switch.

You can add a momentary switch and parallel it to the switches inside the controller.  Wire from controller to switch drive is standard telephone 4 colors, black, red, yellow, green.

These are large files!!!!

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DanPierce/USAnum6/scan.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DanPierce/USAnum6/P1010005.JPG
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DanPierce/USAnum6/P1010006.JPG
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DanPierce/USAnum6/P1010007.JPG
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DanPierce/USAnum6/P1010008.JPG


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have three so far and two on the way if they ever get here. They went by the way of Oregon to get to Omaha.   As soon as the frost is out of the ground and I can start my new layout we give them a try! I did try them in the basement on the floor.  Very smooth, as good as LGB's switches. I took the motors off and put on hand throws.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The frost is out, go for it Don...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We got 11 inches of springtime Friday/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

The frost might be out but it's 30 degrees out!  I'm not a young man like you Marty. The blood dosen't flow to good anymore. Has to be about 50 out then it starts to flow.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, I'm guessing your post is sort of a partial product review. 

Would you measure the diverging track angle in degrees, since you stated: "It diverges much less than the Aristo 3 foot switch." 

This implies to me that if your observations are correct, either the Aristo or the USAT is NOT a #6 switch. 

Interested to hear the results, 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the intent of the switches was for cross over use mainly..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I hear ya Marty. I've heard other people say that either the Aristo or the USAT was not really a #6, so was hoping for some "concrete" information. (special pun for Marty!). 

I guess I will just have to get off my a** and measure one some time. There is a conversion from "frog number" to degrees of divergence somewere. 

(R.J. you had better have this! ha ha!) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted the switch information so people can add longer wire, or an additional control switch to this unit as outdoors the supplied 4 foot cable is too short. 
Also, it may be easier to convert the controller/drive to another manufacturers method (air, EPL, etc.). 

the drive unit is very powerful as the coils are huge.


----------

